# Who's looking forward to the FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE?



## h3z (Mar 29, 2013)

My systems are already nicely configured. But, there is a laptop over there in the corner, just waiting for the beta installation.

Would anyone use 8.4 over 9.1?


----------



## frijsdijk (Mar 29, 2013)

Why would you prefer a 8.x installation on a laptop over 9.x? For a server perhaps.. but not for a desktop/laptop.


----------



## h3z (Mar 29, 2013)

frijsdijk said:
			
		

> Why would you prefer a 8.x installation on a laptop over 9.x? For a server perhaps.. but not for a desktop/laptop.



That is a great question. For me it is a way to participate in the beta testing. Not that I ever have anything relevant to submit. 8-STABLE does have some mature packages, if you are not wanting to use ports.

I use mainly Thinkpads. So, the 8 series runs fine on those for me. However, most of the 8 series packages that are newer, install fine on a 9 install. But, it should be mentioned that such a thing would not be technically supported by the support forum. Examples are the libreoffice and vlc packages.


----------

